# For those who have Been to Puppy Classes



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I took chloe when she was a pup. she did excellent. but she was so laidback and didnt really care much about everyone else.Even the trainer said that she was the most laid back Golden she had ever seen at that age! Just wanted to make sure she knew where I was at all times! lol All dogs are different! He is just a pup so give him some slack.. Everything new is exciting! lol


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Lots and lots of yummy treats. You need to figure out what works to make you more interesting than the surroundings. Puppy classes are lots of fun and the instructors should have ideas for helping him focus.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

When im in Petco I could have a filet mignon in my hand and he wouldn't care!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty was the same way. He was over excited the whole time, wouldnt even take the treats (hot dogs!) The only part he was into was social time


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont feed supper the day of class...
Bring REALLY yummy treats...
Exercise him very well before class....


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Dont feed supper the day of class...
> Bring REALLY yummy treats...
> Exercise him very well before class....


And if you can, get there early and get him used to the new surroundings.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Understand the first day of puppy class is INSANE! The second class is a lottle better but be sure to have Advil or something strong for your headache after class. It is noisy, stressful but it is SO worth it in the long run.
As others said, your trainer will have suggestions on how to keep your pup's attention.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

cinnamonteal said:


> And if you can, get there early and get him used to the new surroundings.


Very good advise! After training rescues for awhile I've found that there are two kinds of dogs in this world, people dogs and dog dogs. I'm lucky to have a people dog of my own. When I say people dog I'm meaning that there can be ten other dogs in the room and all of her attention is mostly focused on me or the other people in the room while the dog dogs are only interested in each other. People dogs are a rare breed. Dog dogs are harder to train as pups but as they get older they will get better at paying more attention to their people. Just keep working with him and he will settle down in about 2-3 years. Also, the more he is around other dogs outside of class the better because after awhile other dogs wont be such a big deal to him anymore and he will be able to focus more on you.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

When we are at home or out on a walk Ziggy does pretty good with what we learn in puppy class, but when we go to class I have the same problem. Zig is both a people and doggie dog so he has to say hi to everyone about every two minutes. Today will be our 4th class and at first it was really hard to get him to settle down but it is getting better. I think he has begun associating class with tons of treats! Also our class is very small only 3 other puppies so there is lots of space.

My problem is when I take him to the pet store. I think he thinks he's in a monster truck pulling contest and I'm the object to be pulled. Again in class when we do our walking around the store he's okay, but not when we are just shopping. It's probably because I'm not enforcing the rules when we are there to simply shop.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

GRZ said:


> Zig is both a people and doggie dog so he has to say hi to everyone about every two minutes.
> 
> My problem is when I take him to the pet store. I think he thinks he's in a monster truck pulling contest and I'm the object to be pulled.


You just described my dog....he is just so happy to be around EVERYTHING...My wife cannot walk the 6 month old pup in the petstore...He always does better with me though in training and walking. He goes to her though more for hugs and kisses....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What duration are his sit-stays and down-stays at home with its relatively low distractions?

My thoughts are to increase his self-control at home (stays with increased duration & distractions)...so when you get out with waaaay more distractions he will be better able to cope.....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You can also start feeding him his meals, by hand, while outside of the house. Start with walks in your neighborhood, then move to walks in "different" neighborhoods, then go to a new area - like outside of Petsmart, and finally, try it IN petsmart.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Lucy starts puppy kindergarten on Monday and I must admit I'm a little nervous! I hope she is calm.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> What duration are his sit-stays and down-stays at home with its relatively low distractions?
> 
> My thoughts are to increase his self-control at home (stays with increased duration & distractions)...so when you get out with waaaay more distractions he will be better able to cope.....


I have gotten him in a down stay for about three minutes with about 10-15 feet of distance..rolling a ball, tv on me sitting, then standing...I usually don't have him sit stay for more than 1-2 minutes...If longer I will put him in a down.....in the store he won't even acknowledge me...
Quiz, I like your Idea as well...I am coming up on a nice vacation and I think I will take him there everyday for a little bit to work on that....I think the more he sees the places and pups the easier it will be...
People must think i am crazy at the petco because I will go straight to the back of the store and practice walking with the pup on the leash. After an hour in the store he calms down..lol


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Your trainer should be able to help you through it, but start off somewhere boring for your pup. Let him sniff a yummy treat that is irresistable to him, and then put it up in front of your face and tell him your command -watch me, look, etc- He should follow the treat and therefore be looking at your face. Then you reward him with the treat, and extend the amount of time he needs to keep eye contact before you give him the reward. That's a tip we learned. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

You should as you trainer for some advice. I never feed them breakfast the day of class or shows. When they are a little hungry they pay amazing attention for treats. Also, I don't let them run all over I keep them pretty quiet during the say so they are not tired.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

FishinBuddy said:


> How did you get your dog to pay any attention at all? ...


I took Brooks to Petsmart at 6 months and the training area was so small you were practically on top of the other dogs. Brooks was obsessed with trying to get to the other dogs. I would put him in a "down" but he would wiggle and squirm til he could touch another dog. Plus, there were all the people in the store walking around, etc.
I really think classes should be done somewhere quiet, where there aren't so very many distractions. Then you could focus on teaching a few skills that LATER you could use in a busier setting.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

When Abby was in puppy class (many years ago, offered by our community college) she was just awful. She was often the example the trainer used as what not to do. I still remember "Hey you with the Golden, MAKE HER SIT!) I left in tears once.

But I learned a lot and she is the best dog on earth now. Just go with the flow, it is always a learning experience.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Scarlett, went thru puppy training twice, she had to quit the first time due to her hips. Now shes just started intermediate training. Our trainer is impresses with her sits and stays for a younger dog. I woudlnt worry much about him being hyper. Theres a mutt in our intermediate class that is 1000 time more wired than Scarlett. Just be patient and make sure your never negative or show frustration.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I took Misty to a puppy class..but never finished..she got carsick and threw up each time on the way there and home and during the class she would bark and jump and turn and try to get to the other dogs, people and instructor. I gave her treat after treat to try to get her to stay near me...and then poor baby would throw it all up IN MY CAR on the ride home...so we stopped going to class, but I kept working with her at home and she is a very obedient sweet dog now...just no more puppy classes for her


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

we start on the 12th. Cody is great at home with all the distractions but I guess I will see what he is like in a room full of other dogs. Hopefully he is good.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley was still is sometimes but is getting better as she gets older. When she saw other dogs or people she would pull towards them eg ripping arm out of socket pull. Everytime she pulled towards them i pulled the other way saying No Shelley this way. If people appoarched her i tell her to sit which she does once shes in sit people then give her pat. She used to be jumping with other dogs i taught her the comand gentle wen she gets a bit rough i step in and remove her saying No Shelley gentle.When she is being gentle i reward her. In the last month she has been pretty good getting to know what ignore means. I only let her walk up to other dogs if i allow it meaning if i walk up to the dog first onlead of course. When there offlead its a bit more difficult but when i see another coming i call my guys back and attach there lead if its to late to attach the lead i tell them ignore sometimes they don't listen but most of the time they do. But most of the other dogs are offlead too and there owners yell out he/she is friendly. 

Just today Shelley was trying to walk me to the lake i just ignore it and continued walking to where we were going. Shes actually starting to focuss a bit more on me which is good. Today we came accross a chocolate labrador Shelley was a very good girl she didn't pull towards it or anything, I then said ok lets go say hi after the owner said it was ok. Then i walked up to him and let Shelley say hi she was totally calm had a sniff let the other dog sniff her then continues walking. Every dog is different some take longer to train how to great and meet other dogs and people, some get it almost straight away. I found my male Einstein hell of alot easier to train then Shelley eg Einstein hadd more focuss and was more people loving then Shelley is.


----------

